# Injury



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Do you think she'll make it? Anything I can do?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - I think it is in need of the royal flush - is this your pic?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ouch....









Just raise the temp two or three degrees (maybe add some salt), and she'll be fine within two weeks..... honestly


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ouch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 perhaps a little melafix


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well how is he doin now any better








i dont think hell make it just my opion


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes she's my fish, it was a female that one of my males has been trying to get into his nest for some time. I guess he got frustrated and took a bite, then the rest of the shoal tore into her and it was over. Thanks, I'll try the Melafix and see if it helps!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Remember to increase the frequency of your water changes... It's amazing how fast these fish heal. And I agree that it should be fine in two weeks but I'm not sure if the tail will grow back.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DonH said:


> Remember to increase the frequency of your water changes... It's amazing how fast these fish heal. And I agree that it should be fine in two weeks but I'm not sure if the tail will grow back.










i disagree i think the tail will grow back, just that it might be crook it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> DonH said:
> 
> 
> > Remember to increase the frequency of your water changes... It's amazing how fast these fish heal. And I agree that it should be fine in two weeks but I'm not sure if the tail will grow back.
> ...


 it might have a little scar on the side 
hey a grade b fish isent that bad


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Down the drain it goes if it was my fish. I cant bare to see a beloved fish in such a bad shape. A same incident happened to me with one of my Tern and i killed it right when i saw my Tern bite in half =(.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

can you post this in the sick fish pics pinned in this forum please?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Two weeks! are you crazy?, tomorrow it'll be fine!


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> can you post this in the sick fish pics pinned in this forum please?


Done


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

EsoxHunter said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > can you post this in the sick fish pics pinned in this forum please?
> ...


 Thanks







I'm gunna write a post up about piranha attacks soon


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i wish i could get a pict of my dead one for that.


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Damn it!!! This isn't funny anymore!! Last night another RB was killed. What is wrong with them? I've had this shoal for over 2.5 years with no incidents and now 2 have been killed in the last 2 weeks. I feed them everyday, and the tank is a 120 gallons shouldn't that be big enough for 5 full grown RB's (now 3)? What am i doing wrong?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

EsoxHunter said:


> Damn it!!! This isn't funny anymore!! Last night another RB was killed. What is wrong with them? I've had this shoal for over 2.5 years with no incidents and now 2 have been killed in the last 2 weeks. I feed them everyday, and the tank is a 120 gallons shouldn't that be big enough for 5 full grown RB's (now 3)? What am i doing wrong?


 Another reason might be too much space..

Ive noticed that my Ps were more aggressive and fought with each other more when I only had 3 in a 125. Ever since I've added 6 Caribas, territorial disputes minimized because there werent really any territories to claim. Ive had less inmjuries to my overcrowded tank than when I had only 3 Ps..


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

EsoxHunter said:


> Do you think she'll make it? Anything I can do?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL it willl not make it


----------

